# Help with a musical sample



## greenworld (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi all, I am new to this community and was trying to get some feedback on a problem that has been plaguing me for the past 24 hours. My good friend, David Goslin, does some music production work on the side and created a track based on a sample that someone recorded on his computer a long time ago. He has since forgotten who recorded the sample and has no idea what the sample is taken from.

He came to me and I thought it reminded me of an old piece I played on the violin long ago. Kind of like an introductory solo piece that you learn when you first start reading sheet music. Please help me figure out what this is!


__
https://soundcloud.com/david-goslin%2Fharps-n-


----------

